# Illu 10 Ebenen einfärben



## protuner (12. Februar 2003)

bei photoshop kann ich den ebenen im ebenenbereich farben zuweisen 
geht das bei illu nicht ? ich finde jedenfalls keine option


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Februar 2003)

Doch, das kann man auch in Illustrator machen. Klick auf "Optionen für Ebene x" und wähle dort eine Farbe.

Wenn du jetzt auf der Zeichenfläche ein Objekt auswählst, dann wird dir mit der Rahmenfarbe angezeigt, zu welcher Ebene das Objekt gehört.

In der Ebenenpalette werden die Ebenen allerdings nicht "bunt" angezeigt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## protuner (12. Februar 2003)

ju das ist genau das was ich aber gerne wollte, die palette einfärben, halt wie bei PS
ich habe eine datei mit farbigen ebeneneigenschaften in illu importiert und da macht er auch alles einheitsgrau
schade

die pfadfarben kenne ich ja


----------



## Neyman (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo erstmal!

@protuner:
hast du schon mal in der illustrator hilfe nachgeschaut (F1) oder im handbuch (wenn du eins haben solltest)?
hast du es auch schon mit drag'n'drop veruscht (ps -> Illu)?

greets, Neyman


----------

